# Frozen Paint?



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

When water freezes, all that happens is a simple change of physical state from a liquid to a solid. No changes in chemical composition or makeup. When a latex paint freezes, say a gallon of your favorite latex muralo ultra semi trim paint and you let it thaw and mix it up is it still safe to use? Same product after it has been frozen and unfrozen? im doing a test on some casings we nailed to plywood in my garage. comparing to a fresh gallon that was bought today. anyone have any input/ expierence/thoughts? discuss.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

StripandCaulk said:


> When water freezes, all that happens is a simple change of physical state from a liquid to a solid. No changes in chemical composition or makeup. When a latex paint freezes, say a gallon of your favorite latex muralo ultra semi trim paint and you let it thaw and mix it up is it still safe to use? Same product after it has been frozen and unfrozen? im doing a test on some casings we nailed to plywood in my garage. comparing to a fresh gallon that was bought today. anyone have any input/ expierence/thoughts? discuss.


Should be alright depending how many times it has frozen and to what degree it froze. If you thaw it and mix it all back and there is no seeding you should be fine.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

StripandCaulk said:


> When water freezes, all that happens is a simple change of physical state from a liquid to a solid. No changes in chemical composition or makeup. When a latex paint freezes, say a gallon of your favorite latex muralo ultra semi trim paint and you let it thaw and mix it up is it still safe to use? Same product after it has been frozen and unfrozen? im doing a test on some casings we nailed to plywood in my garage. comparing to a fresh gallon that was bought today. anyone have any input/ expierence/thoughts? discuss.


It's good to go


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Read the PDS "keep form freezing" "store indoors above 40 degrees" 


Its trash!


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes. Don't use it. Paints have manufacturer recommended temperatures for a reason. I'm sure someone else can get technical about crystalline silica etc but if something says "do not freeze", there is likely a good reason for it. If it doesn't smell the same, it's because it's not the same. Store at such and such temp, do not apply below blank degrees. 

I'd compare it to buying joint compound at a bargain outlet. Have you ever seen what happens to anything that has been patched with that junk after a year or so? It all fails and makes for a more extensive/expensive repaint.

I may use it in my own house, but I'd never put my name on it in someone elses. All products have a shelf life.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Csheils said:


> Yes. Don't use it. Paints have manufacturer recommended temperatures for a reason. I'm sure someone else can get technical about crystalline silica etc but if something says "do not freeze", there is likely a good reason for it. If it doesn't smell the same, it's because it's not the same. Store at such and such temp, do not apply below blank degrees.
> 
> I'd compare it to buying joint compound at a bargain outlet. Have you ever seen what happens to anything that has been patched with that junk after a year or so? It all fails and makes for a more extensive/expensive repaint.
> 
> I may use it in my own house, but I'd never put my name on it in someone elses. All products have a shelf life.


 
I can honestly say i have no expierence or knowlege of bargain outlet joint compound no. USG Sheetrock Brand is my choice of mud. I've read the labels on the paint "store in between x and y temperatures". I guess im just trying to develop an explanation as to why the paint is unusable. What in the product changes? i am not using the paint professionally at this point, too much risk but i am running a little field trial of my own. I was able to thaw it out and mix it up. smells the same, layed down the same. performed the same. Only frozen for one night, were leaving some leftover regal egshell to freeze for a week see if it makes a difference


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

If you are in Connecticut, and you allow paint to be subject to winter temperatures or freeze solid, no amount of heat, stirring or any combination will restore it to it's original chemical composition which is the manufacturers recommended temperature both for surface and application temperature. This would void the warranty and put you at risk. All chemicals undergo slight changes in composition when subjected to extreme temperatures.

Kind of sick of the pissing contests here. Thanks for pointing out that you use good joint compound. I will no longer make inferences so as to better explain a subject for all to understand. 

Good luck with your test. I'm curious as to what you may find. Are you freezing it solid, or semi-solid or both?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Csheils said:


> I'd compare it to buying joint compound at a bargain outlet. Have you ever seen what happens to anything that has been patched with that junk after a year or so? It all fails and makes for a more extensive/expensive repaint.





StripandCaulk said:


> I can honestly say i have no expierence or knowlege of bargain outlet joint compound no. USG Sheetrock Brand is my choice of mud.





Csheils said:


> Kind of sick of the pissing contests here. Thanks for pointing out that you use good joint compound. I will no longer make inferences so as to better explain a subject for all to understand.


:001_huh: Pissing contest? Man, here at PT that doesn't even qualify as drinking a few preliminary beers. 

And no, I wouldn't use any paint that's been allowed to freeze. No sense running the risk of a potenial paint failure on a job (and all that implies both financially and for your reputation) for the sake of saving some paint.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Csheils said:


> Kind of sick of the pissing contests here. Thanks for pointing out that you use good joint compound. I will no longer make inferences so as to better explain a subject for all to understand.
> 
> Good luck with your test. I'm curious as to what you may find. Are you freezing it solid, or semi-solid or both?


IF you want to call it a pissing contest unfrozen joint compound from a bargain store has absolutely no value as an inference to frozen semi-gloss trim paint being thawed and applied. joint compound and paint have very different chemical makeups and applications. I would (maybe?) understand if you were trying to say that the paint was crap after being frozen kind of like the mud from those stores was crap. BUT i also asked for any thoughts so i didnt say anything initially.

I started the test initially with the paint semi-solid frozen, placed it in my basement and let it thaw. Mixed up and applied today on some colonial trim scrap i had lying around. Im thinking though to get the full effect of freeze on paint i need to let it freeze completely solid and then see where it goes so i placed some left over egshell in my garage freezer. Going to do a couple different tests..frozen for different legnths of time. Also comparing this to same paint unfrozen(my independent variable).


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, correct. To clarify, bargain jc is crap and paint that has been compromised through the phases of matter is also crap.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

39 posts and you're already sick of it? You ain't seen nothing yet. But, no fear, most are just driven by differences of opinions and maybe a few by egos.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

frozen paint ain't cool.

What's the topic?


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> What's the topic?


A pissing contest...:whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

You could probably get it to return to what appears to be a usable physical form, but I wouldnt expect the driers in it to come back from the dead.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Workaholic is correct. Depends on how hard of a freeze and for how long. Most will have a 3 freeze cycle before it's trash. If it thaws and looks like normal, it is. If it looks "seedy" or like cottage cheese, it's junk.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Workaholic is correct. Depends on how hard of a freeze and for how long. Most will have a 3 freeze cycle before it's trash. If it thaws and looks like normal, it is. If it looks "seedy" or like cottage cheese, it's junk.


Thank You! Someone with some sense. Most quality paints can survive a few freeze-thaw cycles.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Workaholic is correct. Depends on how hard of a freeze and for how long. Most will have a 3 freeze cycle before it's trash. If it thaws and looks like normal, it is. If it looks "seedy" or like cottage cheese, it's junk.


Interesting, ncpaint have you asked any of yor brand reps about it? even after one freeze im a bit apprehensive to use it professionally which is why i will not but living in new england with the winters the way they are kind of got me wondering. The warehouses and tractor trailers they use to ship are not heated so there is a destinct possibility that the paint you buy at the store could have frozen before purchase. 

I checked my trim paint this morning, which had been frozen semi-solid in my van overnight(woops). let it thaw in my basement, stirred up(not seedy) and applied to some left over casing i had. applied, leveled, smelled, dried just like it did before it froze.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Maybe you can pull it off but I would still choose not to risk it. 

It rarely gets cold enough here where it will freeze as long as it's inside some sort of storage area - even the back of a vehicle. But I imagine it could happen pretty damn fast in some areas. Main thing now would be to take steps to not let it happen again so it's not a reoccurring concern.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I live in Mn, so unfortunately I have lots of chance for freezing. I think NCP has it- at least with my experience. 
I have never had a problem with one that looked and worked like normal after freezing . But I also haven't seen one get totally solid and survive either. Turn to junk . 
Also the new low/no VOC's because they dont have the glycol tints go much quicker.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Depends on the VOC level of the paint you are using. When paints are being reformulated for low VOC's, the first thing they remove is ethylene glycol (antifreeze). 

Most paints that are over 150 g/l of Voc's should be able to do about 3 freeze thaw cycles, but each freeze can have affects on performance of the paint.

Any low to 0 Voc's cannot survive 1 freeze thaw cycle.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Interesting thread.

Not sure why it has hints of being a bit contentious, must be February.

I would like those involved to read carefully what NC said, read each part of it. 

This is also what I have been told by chemists who make all sorts of waterbone products. (I have to be aware living in Mass and having waterborne prep coats, primers, strippers, and pastes)

anyway, NC, said



*Depends on how hard of a freeze *

*[*]and for how long. *

*[*]Most will have a 3 freeze cycle before it's trash.* 

*[*]If it thaws and looks like normal, it is. *

*[*]If it looks "seedy" or like cottage cheese, it's junk*.


there are a few variables that need be considered. I will disagree with the three cycle for some of the products that I use, but he did qualify it with "most", not all

If any of you are in doubt about how to store product, call the company and talk to one of the CHEMISTS. They will know best. The reps are not always informed about every aspect.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Todd and I are on our way to Vegas, but sitting in NYC for a bit.

Todd wanted to answer this thread:

"any of you guys ever drink milk or half and half in your coffee after it froze? Don't be a dumbass. Don't be cheap. Buy new paint. Don't risk it."


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I am glad I do not use dairy based products.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> Not sure why it has hints of being a bit contentious, must be February.
> 
> ...


Forgive my ignorance with respect to this issue but if you live where this is a problem (as many here do - I don't) and have the paint stored where it's possible for it to freeze, how do you know when it's gone through only three freeze cycles? Seems to me it could possibly go through quite a few without a guy knowing about it. Guess you'd have to pay more attention to it's condition rather than any other factor. 

Secondly, if you know it's happening, regardless of how many times, wouldn't it make sense to take steps to prevent it? Just askin'.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Clearly, rh, you have not frozen paint. The freeze can catch you by surprise. The thaw will not sneak up on you. 

This is a great topic.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Forgive my ignorance with respect to this issue but if you live where this is a problem (as many here do - I don't) and have the paint stored where it's possible for it to freeze, how do you know when it's gone through only three freeze cycles? Seems to me it could possibly go through quite a few without a guy knowing about it. And if you know it's happening, regardless of how many times, wouldn't it make sense to take steps to prevent it? Just askin'.


I agree, I do try to keep product from freezing, but once in awhile I may leave a can of something in the van overnight and if it gets cold enough to get slushy and if it allows a few cycles and looks OK, I'll have no problems using it. 

Now, something missed and left in the barn for a week in the dead of winter? no way. 

IMO, it's not a habit one wants to get into, but knowing a product has a little leeway is helpful.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Workaholic is correct. Depends on how hard of a freeze and for how long. Most will have a 3 freeze cycle before it's trash. If it thaws and looks like normal, it is. If it looks "seedy" or like cottage cheese, it's junk.



Yup....right here.

It's pretty obvious when it's toast. Big lumpy cottage cheeze. 

Even if it looks ok, I personally wouldn't take the chance of putting it on a customers walls.

I forgot 7 gallons of Aura in my truck over night at -30C.....that's a net profit killer.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BTW, most of our products will not freeze overnight in a vehicle if it gets down to about 26. 

Many times I thought I'd blown it, but product is still totally liquid. I do allow to warm before use :thumbsup:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bill

Alls I do is move it up to the front passenger side floor during truck warm up time. Butter.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Bill
> 
> Alls I do is move it up to the front passenger side floor during truck warm up time. Butter.


done that. A five of paste takes a little longer


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> Clearly, rh, you have not frozen paint. The freeze can catch you by surprise. The thaw will not sneak up on you.
> 
> This is a great topic.


Scott, 
You're right, never have run up against it. But it is an interesting subject.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Here's a confession:

Can't tell you HOW many small containers of DryDex have over wintered in the van (I do not patch on a regular basis).

When needed they are toast (or maybe that's the wrong word)


Once or twice (OK , maybe common practice now  ) I have chipped a chuck out, cut and smashed it into "powder" and mixed with paste for an emergency patch. (yes, going to a store would have taken longer).

We learn how to improvise.


----------



## oldpaintdoc (Apr 11, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Read the PDS "keep form freezing" "store indoors above 40 degrees"


Can you say rinse and repeat.

"Marketing 101" the more we sell the more we make.

If it still looks like a banana and still taste like a banana it is good.

If it looks like and orange and taste like a banana then there is a problem.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> Bill
> 
> Alls I do is move it up to the front passenger side floor during truck warm up time. Butter.


 In the winter all my paints receive front seat and floor priority when I go to and fro.:yes:


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> Todd and I are on our way to Vegas, but sitting in NYC for a bit.
> 
> Todd wanted to answer this thread:
> 
> "any of you guys ever drink milk or half and half in your coffee after it froze? Don't be a dumbass. Don't be cheap. Buy new paint. Don't risk it."



Is that raw or conventional milk? Non-homogenized or homogenized milk? Non-pasteurized or pasteurized milk? Perhaps it was Non-homogenized pasteurized milk. Some of us prefer our coffee black. Some prefer powdered non-dairy creamer.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

How many freeze thaw cycles has it been before you get it? I used to work in a Menards, in the winter, our shipments came in frozen hard, whether it be paint, stain or drywall compound, we were instructed to stick it behind the warm ones. Remember this when you are getting paint at a big box store.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Ask your paint supplier, what is there policy on frozen paint. The one I work for rejects any shipment of frozen paint. Now a days, 1 time is too many for low to 0 voc products. Ours comes on heated trucks. Ones that come on same shipment as sheetrock, lumber, cabinets might not be heated. Something to think about.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

researchhound said:


> Forgive my ignorance with respect to this issue but if you live where this is a problem (as many here do - I don't) and have the paint stored where it's possible for it to freeze, how do you know when it's gone through only three freeze cycles? Seems to me it could possibly go through quite a few without a guy knowing about it. Guess you'd have to pay more attention to it's condition rather than any other factor.
> 
> Secondly, if you know it's happening, regardless of how many times, wouldn't it make sense to take steps to prevent it? Just askin'.


RH- i store my paint in my basement, it is climate controlled and heated. that said, sometimes events happen like maybe someone close to you ends up in the hospital and you rush there spend the night and completely forget about it. That said its also entirely possible as ive already posted that the paint froze before you even got it, via transport/storage in a warehouse. therefore you would not have any idea how many cycles it has gone through. I am not even in the least trying to figure out if i can freeze my paint everynight..leave it out and still use it. This thread was more for exploratory purpose's only. 

Thanks to everyone who has taken this thread seriously


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

paintpimp said:


> Ask your paint supplier, what is there policy on frozen paint. The one I work for rejects any shipment of frozen paint. Now a days, 1 time is too many for low to 0 voc products. Ours comes on heated trucks. Ones that come on same shipment as sheetrock, lumber, cabinets might not be heated. Something to think about.


 
Paintpimp- you have a good point here, my buddy had some natura that we left out and froze up. i dont think it had been frozen before but it was disgusting, all chunky. I know that my local hardware store where i get my ben moore is very picky about their paint and ive never had any problems with the paint. It seems like all the low-0 voc paints are more senstive to temperature changes. They dry quicker/ more sensitive to freeze. i saw someone post that they take the ethelyne glycol out which is why this occurs.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

StripandCaulk said:


> RH- i store my paint in my basement, it is climate controlled and heated. that said, sometimes events happen like maybe someone close to you ends up in the hospital and you rush there spend the night and completely forget about it. That said its also entirely possible as ive already posted that the paint froze before you even got it, via transport/storage in a warehouse. therefore you would not have any idea how many cycles it has gone through. I am not even in the least trying to figure out if i can freeze my paint everynight..leave it out and still use it. This thread was more for exploratory purpose's only.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has taken this thread seriously


I'm glad you started the thread. It's not something I need to worry about and have never given any serious thought to but I am interested in how those of you who live in areas that experience seriously cold weather deal with it. Some of my questions were hypothetical as well. Imagine you learn real quick to protect your products - but sh!t still happens.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

researchhound said:


> I'm glad you started the thread. It's not something I need to worry about and have never given any serious thought to but I am interested in how those of you who live in areas that experience seriously cold weather deal with it. Some of my questions were hypothetical as well. Imagine you learn real quick to protect your products - but sh!t still happens.


 everything gets taken into consideration here. i winterize my powerwashers, bring them in my basement. My sprayers i bring inside every night. I do not want the water in the lines to freeze up( i havent had to go through the school of hard knocks with that one:thumbsup in the wise words of forest gump like you say "sh!t happens". Im going to write a review on the paints used/ how many times frozen/results of application when i am all said and done on this one and post it. hopefully get some pics in there too. I wish i had a thermomether set up so i could see if it wasnt just the freeze that kills the paint but possibly the temp if it gets low enough.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

paintpimp said:


> I used to work in a Menards, in the winter, our shipments came in frozen hard, whether it be paint, stain or drywall compound, we were instructed to stick it behind the warm ones. Remember this when you are getting paint at a big box store.


Good reminder

Also sometimes stuff can sit on a cold loading dock. 

I remember when I worked retail, I would get too busy with customers to bring all the morning's shipment in right away. Plus, I don't believe the trucks were heated, and since they delivered first thing in the morning, I'm pretty sure the trucks were loaded the night before.

Often, WE do not have control nor knowledge.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

In Oklahoma, you can have overnight temps varying from 40 down to 10 degrees F. I have to move all my waterbased stuff to my garage in the winter, because you never know when the next 3-day cold spell is coming. It snowed last Sunday and was 12 degrees overnight. We we at 55 degrees today.
My caulk, primers, etc come out of the trailer on really cold nights.


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

The reason why I have made no comment to this thread...










*Paint wont freeze here* :clap:


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

pacificpainters.com said:


> The reason why I have made no comment to this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
got any openings for a skilled guy? i can hop on a plane tommorow


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

I have one thought, paint contains propylene glycol, I would think that would stop it from freezing.

What would happen if you add more propylene glycol? I know it will affect the drying, and I realise this would already be an issue if paint can freeze. But has anyone experimented with adding more propylene glycol to stop it from freezing?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

pacificpainters.com said:


> I have one thought, paint contains propylene glycol, I would think that would stop it from freezing.
> 
> What would happen if you add more propylene glycol? I know it will affect the drying, and I realise this would already be an issue if paint can freeze. But has anyone experimented with adding more propylene glycol to stop it from freezing?


Let me call up my chemist 2nd cousin and get back to you...


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

pacificpainters.com said:


> I have one thought, paint contains propylene glycol, I would think that would stop it from freezing.
> 
> What would happen if you add more propylene glycol? I know it will affect the drying, and I realise this would already be an issue if paint can freeze. But has anyone experimented with adding more propylene glycol to stop it from freezing?


As paints are trying to get low or 0 voc's, the first thing they cut is the glycol. Glycol has voc's. As far as adding your own, I'm sure paint companies don't grab a bottle of Prestone and dump it in the batch of paint. But who knows for sure.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

On a related note- I keep RV antifreeze in my sprayer instead of spirits- works like a charm ( also has anti rust ingredients) and to switch it to latex doesnt make that mix that you cant get rid of.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Behrs love the cold.sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

pacificpainters.com said:


> The reason why I have made no comment to this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you.


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

If the manufacturer doesn't risk with the freeze, why should your company?? Duh!!!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

lmvp17 said:


> If the manufacturer doesn't risk with the freeze, why should your company?? Duh!!!


The manufacture can absorb the cost of a failure more than a paint contractor. If it froze on my watch I wouldn't want to risk it. If it froze on the manufactures watch I most likely wouldn't even know, if I did I would request a different batch, if I had to use it and a failure occurred I'd be holding the manufacture responsible since they didn't follow their own specs.

There is so many factors why a coating could fail, why add to it?


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

paintpimp said:


> As paints are trying to get low or 0 voc's, the first thing they cut is the glycol. Glycol has voc's. As far as adding your own, I'm sure paint companies don't grab a bottle of Prestone and dump it in the batch of paint. But who knows for sure.


Correct me if Im wrong, I believe it is ethanol glycols that have higher VOC. These are mostly used in the staining pigments. For adjusting viscosity and controlling the drying edge I thought that propylene glycols are used. These are food grade and harmless.

Now I could be wrong, and I will go and do some research now and see what I find. If I can confirm my suspicions I will post again. If anyone else finds out please let us know.

By the way, what is Prestone? I can look that up too I guess, I am just lazy, so if you would like to explain that would be great.


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

Oh, Preston is an anti freeze. I think ant freeze is ethanol glycol as well. Probably paint companies don't add too much propylene glycol because it affects the drying time and brings the cost of the paint up.

There are a range of paint conditioners available to modify paint. These include propylene glycol and a latex emulsion.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Paints I am familiar with have ethylene glycol. To control and reduce VOC's these are taken out.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

BrushJockey said:


> On a related note- I keep RV antifreeze in my sprayer instead of spirits- works like a charm ( also has anti rust ingredients) and to switch it to latex doesnt make that mix that you cant get rid of.


RV antifreeze, is that any different from regular auto antifreeze? do you flush it out before you start to run paint into the line? i usually just stick the sucker on my pump into my paint and get a container hold down the trigger with the gun over the container and watch untill it switches over. then go. How do you do it?


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

paintpimp said:


> Paints I am familiar with have ethylene glycol. To control and reduce VOC's these are taken out.


Oh man, your right.  Ethylene glycol not ethanol glycol. Anyway, am I correct about the propylene glycol? Have you checked on that? I have been too flat out today to check that out, I will have a look now.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

StripandCaulk said:


> RV antifreeze, is that any different from regular auto antifreeze? do you flush it out before you start to run paint into the line? i usually just stick the sucker on my pump into my paint and get a container hold down the trigger with the gun over the container and watch untill it switches over. then go. How do you do it?


I flush with water . I think the RV has more rust preventative in it- or so I've been told. Easy to find though. I also spray into a bucket until i see the water- then spray that into another bucket until I see the paint. I can toss the water down the drain and reuse the Antifreeze. Water mixes with it so it isn't weird like spirits and paint/water.

this is for pacific. my back yard a couple years ago ( This year we have almost no snow- very unusual..)


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

^^My backyard has looked like that a lot this year.^^

I've had paint partially freeze, but been able to "save it".

A long time ago I had a 5 freeze solid...I tried to save it for a week, but I couldn't.

I learned my lesson.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

BrushJockey said:


> I flush with water . I think the RV has more rust preventative in it- or so I've been told. Easy to find though. I also spray into a bucket until i see the water- then spray that into another bucket until I see the paint. I can toss the water down the drain and reuse the Antifreeze. Water mixes with it so it isn't weird like spirits and paint/water.


cool, im giving it a try thanks for the tip! interesting to hear your neck of the woods is pretty mild this year as well. normally we get hit with storms every week where i am, last year was rediculous. this year almost no snow, right now there is nothing on the ground at all in CT ive been trail running in shorts all winter.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

So many mornings I've woken up, realized I left the sprastrainyer and paint in the van, soak the hose and 5 in a warm bath, strain the paint or just suck it up and clear the paintcicles from the inlet filter.....

Use good judgement, usually if paint is really bad you can tell by the texture or smell. I promise it can take a freeze or two though.


----------

